# Percentage question on my pigeons



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone. All of my pigeons are fantail x Hungarian giant house pigeon mixes. I need help in determining they're exact percentage. 

1) 1/2 fantail 1/2 Hungarian had babies with 3/4 fantail 1/4 Hungarian hen. Percentage of babies?

2)1/2 fantail 1/2 Hungarian has babies with 5/6 fantail 1/6 Hungarian. Babies would be??

3) 3/4 fantail 1/4 Hungarian has babies with 5/8 Hungarian 3/8 fantail. Babies would be??


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

These percentages are useless. You could get pigeons that are 100% fantail to 100% hungarian, but just not likely.

The math is interesting though.

Example:
1) 1/2 fantail of one parent would be half that (=1/4) fantail in baby, but you have to add up for both parents:
1/4 fantail + 3/8 fantail = 5/8 fantail
1/4 hungarian + 1/8 hungarian = 3/8 hungarian


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Example:
1) 1/2 fantail of one parent would be half that (=1/4) fantail in baby, but you have to add up for both parents:
1/4 fantail + 3/8 fantail = 5/8 fantail
1/4 hungarian + 1/8 hungarian = 3/8 hungarian

I'm not sure how that is possible. For instance if you have a bird that is 1/4 fantail and 3/4 homer mated to a bird that is 3/8 fantail and 5/8 homer, how can the babies be 5/8 fantail? There is more homer blood than fantail. Let's hear from some math majors out there---is there a formula to use to figure this out?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Hey everyone. All of my pigeons are fantail x Hungarian giant house pigeon mixes. I need help in determining they're exact percentage.
> 
> 1) 1/2 fantail 1/2 Hungarian had babies with 3/4 fantail 1/4 Hungarian hen. Percentage of babies?
> 
> ...


This question is asked in a interested way not a critical one but just wondering what you are going for? Are you trying to breed massive fantails or just mixing them up for fun?

If going for the massive fantails I would say not to worry about the ratio and use your eye to select. Due to the complexity of the genetics the percentages are really just a number on paper, birds from the same clutch if subject to genome mapping could vary dramatically to the point one could be almost fantail in its genome and one could be almost Hungarian.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> This question is asked in a interested way not a critical one but just wondering what you are going for? Are you trying to breed massive fantails or just mixing them up for fun?
> 
> If going for the massive fantails I would say not to worry about the ratio and use your eye to select. Due to the complexity of the genetics the percentages are really just a number on paper, birds from the same clutch if subject to genome mapping could vary dramatically to the point one could be almost fantail in its genome and one could be almost Hungarian.


A few years ago I got some fantails and Hungarians and I've just been letting them breed ever since. I keep all of the babies. I'm just interested in knowing the exact percentage of all my birds.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

A mathematician could help I quess.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

People are you reading???


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I am reading, Hadn't got round to answering, I would suggest learning the math required, Writing down a formula you can follow to work out ratios in the future. But at the end of the day, Pigeon genetics are varied and complicated so a percentage is purely a number on a piece of paper, As stated early one. Two birds from the same clutch could be so genetically diverse its not funny.


----------

